# Would like to try a probiotic -but confused



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI have tried Yakult, with no benefit.My IBS is C and with mainly stomach cramping.I have heard that Ultra Flora is good for this, I live in the uk, but carnt seem to find it.Any help, recommends and advice pleaseFiona


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiIf you go in to a good healthfood store you should be able to get something similar. by and large any multi strain probiotic will have a good number of different strains in it. if you can go for a powdered or capsualated probiotic. as you suffer from IBS C you may also want to try a stand alone bifidus probiotic as there is some very positive research pointing to it helping some people with constipation. also it is important to remember that you may need to take a probiotic daily for at least 2 weeks before you see any improvement.cheersIan


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hithanks Ian. can you recommend one. I went into my health shop and was totally confused







someone recommended Biocare acidophilus forteFiona


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiI dont know where you are but a couple of good ones with some research behind them are Align and VSL3. also a manufacturer called cytoplan make some excellent probiotics. If you can help it, avoid holland and barrat like the plague. they are nothing but cowboys. before you start taking them look up herx reaction via google as if you experiance it, it can be a little unsettling. check my blog for some detailed info on herx and probiotic usage.cheersIan


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI live in lancashire in the UK.Fiona


----------

